
NASA chief throws shade at SpaceX ahead of Elon Musk's Starship update - ryzvonusef
https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-admin-throws-shade-at-spacex-ahead-of-elon-musk-starship-update/
======
ryzvonusef
> Bridenstine dropped an unexpected statement on Twitter on Friday, writing,
> "I am looking forward to the SpaceX announcement tomorrow. In the meantime,
> Commercial Crew is years behind schedule. NASA expects to see the same level
> of enthusiasm focused on the investments of the American taxpayer. It's time
> to deliver."

